# Rezept Aalmuttern



## helu (6. Januar 2012)

Moin moin,

habe noch ein paar Aalmuttern in der Truhe gefunden|rolleyes.

Weiß da jemand ein leckeres Rezept?


----------



## Norbi (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rezept Aalmuttern*

Am besten schmecken die Dinger frisch aus dem Rauch#6


----------



## boot (11. August 2020)

Abziehen und braten wie ein Aal.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (11. August 2020)

8 1/2 Jahre alte Fische würde ich nicht mehr essen!


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. August 2020)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> 8 1/2 Jahre alte Fische würde ich nicht mehr essen!


ist dann ähnlich wie Sürströmming


----------



## Wollebre (11. August 2020)

mal lesen
www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=10+jahre+alten+gefrorenen+fisch+essen%3F

laß den in der Truhe und schmeiß den in die Tonne wenn die Temperaturen nicht mehr so hoch hin sind. Sonst stehen alle Viecher aus deiner Nachbarschaft vor dem Mülleimer.....


----------

